# Random hole in basement floor



## trdhutch (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey guys I was just wondering if anyone could help me solve my little basement mystery, I have a hole in the floor that's about 10 inches by 10 inches which is filled with gravel or flashing, about half a foot deep and there is a drain in the middle sticking up about 3 inches, just last month I decided to clean all the drains with some drain cleaner but this drain wouldn't take the water and cleaner down so I tried to unclog it but that was a bad choice because it's connected to the upstairs or main floor kitchen sink, so anything that I unblocked is letting the water from the sink upstairs come up this drain in the basement floor. As a temporary fix I bought a temporary plug and I also want to know what I could use to get rid of the smell because I've tried putting bleach but the flashing just stinks thanks guys!


----------



## nealtw (Oct 14, 2013)

I suspect it was a clean out for the line before someone decided to make a drain out of it. A floor drain to the sewer system has a trap and is fed with water that dribles in once in a while to keep the trap full. In the photo there appears to be anther pipe there is it also open?


----------



## trdhutch (Oct 15, 2013)

No there's only one pipe that's just a rounded rock, if it was a clean out should I just keep that plug? And is there a way to get the mold and horrible smell away? I've tried everything from bleach to Lysol


----------



## nealtw (Oct 15, 2013)

I would think the besrt would be to dig out as much contaminated fill that you can add a clean out up to floor level, chip away dirty concrete and fill the hole with new concrete using a bonding adisive to help get a seal.


----------



## trdhutch (Oct 15, 2013)

What's the purpose of a clean out ? Should I get rid of it ? I'm sure it's easier access to the main pipe to clean it but should getting rid of that do anything ?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 16, 2013)

just assumed it was a clean out so I would replace it. but if you think you don't need it? If the pipe was plugged could it be cleaned from another cleanout?


----------



## trdhutch (Oct 16, 2013)

I used to have full bathroom in my basement I took that out so there's a shower drain a toilet drain and a regular drain in the middle and beside that is another drain next to the door leading up into the garage entrance to the basement so in all there's four drains could any of these be used as clean outs ?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't see why not, so just make sure you get a good seal on the pipe before you bury it. Is the pipe cast or ABS?


----------



## trdhutch (Oct 16, 2013)

The pipe is made of abs


----------



## nealtw (Oct 16, 2013)

That will be an easy cap then.


----------



## JoeD (Oct 16, 2013)

Looks to me like a drain for a future shower or tub. If stuff is backing up it when the plug is out I would suspect a main line clog or partial clog issue.
A plumber or drain cleaning company should be able to trace where the line goes so you can determine how it is connected into your drainage system.


----------



## PangioneDevelopers (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello....
If you have another cleanout then you can cap it off permanently. If not then have a plumber extend the pipe to floor level. Put a new removable cap on. seal surrounding area with concrete. The fumes need to be addressed pronto.
Not healthy


----------

